# Gamerstuhl / Bürostuhl für ca. 250€



## DryBone (7. Dezember 2014)

*Gamerstuhl / Bürostuhl für ca. 250€*

Hey Leute,
ich möchte mir einen neuen Drehstuhl zulegen, was wohl nicht so verkehrt ist als Student verbringe ich schon so "einige" Stunden vorm PC, sowohl zum Lernen, Hausaufgaben oder vor allem beim Zocken. Ich weiß aber nicht wirklich welcher am besten in dem Preisbereich sind. Testberichte sind leider rar (vor allem für den Maxnomic) und Probesitzen konnte ich bisher nur mal einen DXRacer F-Serie, von dem ich ziemlich beeindruckt war, vor allem verglichen mit meinen aktuellen.

Also wäre ich sehr erfreut, wenn mir jemand bei meiner Kaufentscheidung helfen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich glaube nicht, dass ein "Racerstuhl" auch außerhalb von Games hilfreich sein wird...  denn die kannst Du idR kaum anpassen, was aber fürs Arbeiten wichtig wäre. Wei Amazon sind immer wieder mal Bürostühle als Blitzangebot zu haben - vlt schau dort mal. Wichtig wäre, dass Du auch die Armlehnen verstellen kannst. Und bei den Meinungen zu den Stühlen beachten, dass die teils von deutlich teureren Preisen ausgehen und teils auch wiederum von Leuten sind, die viel teurere Modelle gewohnt sind, so dass einer für "nur" 250€ für die enttäuschend ist.

Auch Möbelläden haben oft recht gute Bürostühle, vlt auch da mal schauen.


----------



## DryBone (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Blitzangebote bei Amazon wiederholen sich ja immer wieder, der einzige Drehstuhl in den letzten Woche ist der Topstar gewesen, der schon gefühlte 10x drin war. Hat mir beim Probesitzen aber deutlich weniger gefallen, als der DXRacer. Was mich an den meisten anderen Stühlen gestört hatte, ist dass man die Rückenlehne nicht soweit zurückstellen konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Frage ist halt, ob das, was Du auf den ersten "Blick" für gut hältst, nicht auf Dauer eher schadet   total zurückgelehnt rumlümmeln z.B. kann Dir über kurz oder lang in Rücken und/oder Nacken und/oder Armen zu Schaffen machen, auch eine fehlende verstelltbare Armlehne. Ich hab genau dieses Problem, manchmal tut mein "Mausarm" oben im Schultergelenk dermaßen weh, dass ich nicht mehr tippen kann... und das liegt bestimmt daran, dass mein 100€-Stuhl erstens leicht schief steht (Sitzfläche ist links niedriger als rechts) und dass die Armlehnen nicht verstellbar recht hoch sind... 

Es ist halt so, dass die "coolen" Stühle oder dieser ganze "Chefsessel"-Kram oft für Rücken&Co rein gar nix taugt, zumindest für "nur" 150-250€ - klar kann es sein, dass doch ein "Race"-Stuhl bei Dir passt, aber da muss man echt aufpassen... ich könnte jetzt keinen auf Anhieb nennen im Racingdesign, der nicht nur ein "Blender" ist...

Und bei Amazon sind erstens mehrere unterschiedliche Stühle von Topstar drin, so zwischen 100 und 500 Euro "Normalpreis", und zweitens auch sehr wohl mal andere zB von (ich glaub) HJH oder so als Angebot dabei. Ich  schau mich nämlich selber grad um.


----------



## sulla5 (9. Januar 2015)

Hey,

ich würde einfach mal wie mein Vorgänger schon gesagt hat, in ein Möbelhaus gehen und dort schauen. Hier hast du den Vorteil, dass du den Stuhl testen kannst ob er für dich bequem ist. Online Kauf finde ich immer ein wenig schwierig gerade bei solchen Sachen. Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass man die Sachen mal gesehen haben sollte bevor man sie kauft, da die Bilder meist bearbeitet und realitätsfern sind. Als ich mir meine Büro Stuhl vor Wochen bestellt habe im Internet, bin ich zuvor in Möbelhäuser gegangen und habe mir dort einen ausgesucht und nach dem günstigsten Preis im Internet geschaut. Dieser hier https://www.gonser.ch/buerostuhl-sportsitz-chefsessel-schwarz/a-1638/, mir war eine Armlehne sehr wichtig, da ich mich ohne sehr unwohl fühle. Frag mich nicht warum ^^
Ich kann dir nur nahelegen, dich auch ausreichend zu informieren und online nach dem günstigsten Preis zu schauen. So kann man viel Geld sparen


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? 

Für einen _guten_ (=ergonomischen) Stuhl, in dem man viele Stunden arbeiten kann, sollte man ca. 600 - 1000€ veranschlagen, darunter findet sich eigentlich nichts Brauchbares (wenn man von täglich 6-8 Stunden Schreibtischarbeit ausgeht.)

Hier findet man übrigens solche Stühle, nicht den ganzen (Billig)kram, der einem bei einer Bürostuhlsuche im Internet meistens zuerst ins Auge springt:

1000 Stühle Shop | Bürodrehstühle für gesundes Sitzen im modernen Büro


----------



## svd (15. November 2015)

Boah, 1000€ und keine integrierte Leibschüssel? Ich würd mir das nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Ich habt nicht gemerkt, dass der Thread fast ein Jahr alt ist ^^


----------



## svd (15. November 2015)

Ja, witzig, oder? Zombies sind halt noch immer in Mode.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2015)

Aaaargh.


----------

